# First scan! I have a date



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

2nd September at 10:30am!  

Matt and I can't WAIT!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2010)

Woohoo! Exciting!


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2010)

Aww exciting Laura x


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be sure to post the picture when I get back! My hospital charges ?5 per scan photo!!!


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I'll be sure to post the picture when I get back! My hospital charges ?5 per scan photo!!!



Good grief it was a ?1 when i had my son but that was 9 yrs ago, things have moved on since then 3D etc etc.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got a leaflet for 3D/4D scans which look amazing but prices START at ?95 and that's just for two black and white 3D images!

Most expensive package is ?230!!!!!


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wowee thats pretty cool. How exciting. I don't even see the DSN until the 6th. I am feeling i am getting the same level of care as i did the last time!!!!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 21, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I've got a leaflet for 3D/4D scans which look amazing but prices START at ?95 and that's just for two black and white 3D images!
> 
> Most expensive package is ?230!!!!!



For ?99 near me you can have a 90 3d/4d scan, 4 colour pictures and a 15 min DVD, and phots on a CD.

Our pics where ?2 a photo which isnt that bad either.

Bet you cant wait, How many weeks will you be?

xx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'll be either 6 or 7 weeks. Midwife did say but my mind is drawing a bit of a blank lol.

I am so excited.

I've also just counted what I have in my baby fund... ?27.55 in a week


----------



## cazscot (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh exciting I bet you both cant wait!


----------



## am64 (Aug 22, 2010)

lovely lovely lovely laura and partner ! how exciting xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 22, 2010)

Exciting.  ?5 is alot for a scan pic - ours were ?1.  I remember my first scan he looked a bit like a bumble bee, and has been known as bumble ever since.


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just hope nothing goes wrong between now and then 

I always panic and worry that something's going to happen which means I'll lose bubba


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I just hope nothing goes wrong between now and then
> 
> I always panic and worry that something's going to happen which means I'll lose bubba



Sweetie try not to worry, i know its hard been there done that.

Because you know aboput the pregnancy there is even less chance something will go wrong because you can look after yourself, and be aware of anything going on thats not right.

Look after yourself xx


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> I just hope nothing goes wrong between now and then
> 
> I always panic and worry that something's going to happen which means I'll lose bubba



I didnt know i had diabetes when i was preggy with my first bubby, but istill went through the same thing as you i spent the first 4 months practically LIVING at the hospital!! i was there in A&E at least once a week, i was convinced i would lose my little fellow.

what im trying to get at hun is its natural to feel the way you do. You have this perfect little life inside you and you never ever want anything to go wrong for your perfect little one. But i can tell you something .... i can PROMISE yes PROMISE things will be okay ... do you want to know how i can tell? - BECAUSE YOU CARE!!! you are being cautious, your maternal insticts have kicked in and your already protecting your little one. you WILL be okay hun. Just relax, Keep on top of your diabetes, and enjoy your sleep! because believe me ..... sleepless nights are a coming! lol

you will be fine hunny i promise!!

xxx


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 23, 2010)

Onyx said:


> I didnt know i had diabetes when i was preggy with my first bubby, but istill went through the same thing as you i spent the first 4 months practically LIVING at the hospital!! i was there in A&E at least once a week, i was convinced i would lose my little fellow.
> 
> what im trying to get at hun is its natural to feel the way you do. You have this perfect little life inside you and you never ever want anything to go wrong for your perfect little one. But i can tell you something .... i can PROMISE yes PROMISE things will be okay ... do you want to know how i can tell? - BECAUSE YOU CARE!!! you are being cautious, your maternal insticts have kicked in and your already protecting your little one. you WILL be okay hun. Just relax, Keep on top of your diabetes, and enjoy your sleep! because believe me ..... sleepless nights are a coming! lol
> 
> ...




Aww thank you so much for those kind words, Onyx.

I felt really bad earlier. I went out and bought another 2 tests just to convince myself that I _AM_ pregnant and that bubba is OK and it came up straight away as positive which really put my mind at ease. I'm so grateful that I am and I get to be a Mummy to the absolute best of my abilities.

I am struggling with sleep though at the moment. I just can't settle or get comfy so any tips on a good night's sleep are more than welcome.

Oh, and we've got bubba's names picked out  I know it's early but OH and I like to get things sorted hehe.

For a girl:

Imogen Lucy

and for a boy:

Elliott Charles


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Aww thank you so much for those kind words, Onyx.
> 
> I felt really bad earlier. I went out and bought another 2 tests just to convince myself that I _AM_ pregnant and that bubba is OK and it came up straight away as positive which really put my mind at ease. I'm so grateful that I am and I get to be a Mummy to the absolute best of my abilities.
> 
> ...



Imogen is beautiful , mum wishes she had called me that  xx


----------



## leaver01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Laura22 said:


> Aww thank you so much for those kind words, Onyx.
> 
> I felt really bad earlier. I went out and bought another 2 tests just to convince myself that I _AM_ pregnant and that bubba is OK and it came up straight away as positive which really put my mind at ease. I'm so grateful that I am and I get to be a Mummy to the absolute best of my abilities.
> 
> ...



Its okay hun,

I know how it is, i was the worst pregnant woman in the world! lmao and i did that two, my hubby killed me as i spent ?200 yes ?200 on pregnancy tests in boots and there was only one brand i would use - first response, i did a test every week for the first 6 months lol - he was not at all happy!!! 

LOVELY name!! im liking the name elliot! i think im might steal that name from you when i have my next one lmao! 

As for sleeping .... right the best thing i found was a pregnancy wedge, its a HUGE wedge of cusion / foam, that slots under your bump (when oyur on your side) so it lift bubba to a comfy position, it also goes inbetween your legs to stop the pressure on your hips  its really comfy, failing that put a pillow under baby, and throw a leg over hubby in the night  but either way sleeping with your legs apart really helps with the pressure on those old hips! i would refrain from sleeping on your back - its very uncomforatble and isnt very good for your back, but i would ask your midwife about laying on your back  for the last 3 months of my pregnancy i was so big i had to sleep sitting up, with a bean bag and pillows supporting my neck, back and legs. But i hope you dont get too bad with the uncomforatble ness. just keep tellin gyourself - THIS IS DEF GOING TO BE WORTH IT!!! You got a gorgeous baby inside you  your doing great hun xx


----------



## rachelha (Aug 24, 2010)

WOw you have names already!

We still only have a shortlist and I am 37+2.

Rx


----------



## shiv (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh those names are lovely!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 24, 2010)

We have two names one for a boy and one for a girl. and thats it  xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck at the first scan hun  I had trouble sleeping most of my pregnancy I found a pillow between the legs really helped xx


----------

